# فتاة الباربى....... barbie girl



## Desert Rose (7 أكتوبر 2012)

الموضوع بصراحة غريب وانا استغربت ليه جدا وحبيت اشاركوا بيه علشان مش استغرب لوحدى :new6: انتو عارفين بحب اشركوا كل حاجة 
المهم الصور اللى جاية ديه عايزاكو تبصوا فيها كويس 



















طبعا كلكو فاكرين ان ديه صور العروسة الشهيرة اللى بتلعب بيها البنات الصغيرين باربى :new6::new6:
تبقو غلطانين :fun_lol: 

ديه ياجماعة واحدة بنت حقيقية شابة عمرها 21 سنة اسمها فاليرى يوكيانوفا من اوكرانيا 
كان حلم حياتها انا تشبه العروسة باربى 
وفعلا عملت ملايين عمليات تجميل علشان فى الاخر تحقق حلم حياتها العظيم وتبقا بالشكل اللى انتو شايفينه قدامكو شبه باربى بالظبط 

السؤال بقا , انا عارفه انه فيه حاجة اسمها حرية شخصية بس ايه المشكلة او اللخبطة العقلية اللى ممكن تحصل فى عقل اى انسان تخليه يقلب شكله بالمنظر ده علشان يبقا شبه عروسة لعبة ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
why people are so messed up that way 

وهل هى كده بقت جميلة ؟ بجد انا مش فاهمه العقليات ديه ماشية ازاااااااااااااى؟ :fun_oops:


----------



## marcelino (7 أكتوبر 2012)

بس عسل اوى :new8:​


----------



## Desert Rose (7 أكتوبر 2012)

marcelino قال:


> بس عسل اوى :new8:​



ههههههه ديه اذواق طبعا 
بس انا شخصيا شايفه انها كده مش جميلة وانا متأكدة ( رغم انى مش شوفتها قبل ) انها كانت الاول احلى 
على الاقل كان شكلها شكل بنى ادميين لكن كده شكلها بلاستيك مش طبيعى ابدا


----------



## النهيسى (7 أكتوبر 2012)

*جنون الشباب
جنون الشهره
*​


----------



## Desert Rose (7 أكتوبر 2012)

النهيسى قال:


> *جنون الشباب
> جنون الشهره
> *​



ممكن فعلا يا استاذ نهيسى يبا حاجة من دول او الاتنين 
او ممكن تكون هى مقتنعة بكده فعلا بغض النظر احنا اتفقنا معاها ولا لا 
بس الفكرة لو كبرت فى العمر واكتشفت بعد ده ان اللى عملت ده كان غلط هتصلحه ازاى ؟

ميرسى على مرورك الجميل :flowers:


----------



## اوريجانوس المصري (7 أكتوبر 2012)

حلوة اووووي ​


----------



## Desert Rose (7 أكتوبر 2012)

اوريجانوس المصري قال:


> حلوة اووووي ​



ههههههههههه ديه اذواق بردو ومقدرش اقول حاجة غير انى احترم كل الاذواق 
بس انا مش شايفه انها جميلة خالص انها شايفاها بلاستيك ومش طبيعية والجمال بالنسبالى فى ان الواحد يكون طبيعى , مش بلاستيك كده 

ميرسى لمرورك :flowers:


----------



## R.O.R.O (7 أكتوبر 2012)

وانا اتفق معاكى يا انجل هى مش جميلو بجد انا بحسبها فعلا لعبة انا قولت دى عروسة باربى الا ولقيتك بتقولى دى بنت شبهها 
ولسة يا ما هنشوف يا انجل ​


----------



## Desert Rose (7 أكتوبر 2012)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> وانا اتفق معاكى يا انجل هى مش جميلو بجد انا بحسبها فعلا لعبة انا قولت دى عروسة باربى الا ولقيتك بتقولى دى بنت شبهها
> ولسة يا ما هنشوف يا انجل ​



هههههه اخيراااااااا لقيت حد يتفق معايا ؟ 
انا بردو مش شايفها جميلة ابدا 
الجمال فى ان لواحد يكون طبيعى 
ديه حتى وسطها انا مش عارفه هى ضغطته ازاى بالشكل ده ؟
ديه ممكن لو الواحد سلم عليها جامد تتكسر :new6:


----------



## R.O.R.O (7 أكتوبر 2012)

Angel.Eyes قال:


> هههههه اخيراااااااا لقيت حد يتفق معايا ؟
> انا بردو مش شايفها جميلة ابدا
> الجمال فى ان لواحد يكون طبيعى
> ديه حتى وسطها انا مش عارفه هى ضغطته ازاى بالشكل ده ؟
> ديه ممكن لو الواحد سلم عليها جامد تتكسر :new6:


هههههه هى هتستنى لما تسلمى ده لو جيه شوية هوا بس هطير 
ومش بعيد تتكسر :new6::new6::new6:​


----------



## Desert Rose (7 أكتوبر 2012)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> هههههه هى هتستنى لما تسلمى ده لو جيه شوية هوا بس هطير
> ومش بعيد تتكسر :new6::new6::new6:​



ههههههه عندك حق 
بس بجد نفسى ادخل جوه عقلها واشوف هى شايفه فين الجمال فى اللى هى عملته ده 
بصى اقولك على حاجة ؟ هى شكلها ده يعجب ممكن بعض الرجالة المصريين او الشرقيين عموما 
بس بالنسبة للغرب , فكتير من الرجالة الغربيين حاليا مش بيميلو ابدا للشقر وخصوصا واحدة مرسومة بالمسطرة وبلاستيك زيها كده 
هما بيتريقوا عليها جداااااااااااا بره 
فأنا بجد مش عارفه هى فيه حد معجب بيها فى ثقافتها وهى بالشكل ده ؟


----------



## R.O.R.O (7 أكتوبر 2012)

Angel.Eyes قال:


> ههههههه عندك حق
> بس بجد نفسى ادخل جوه عقلها واشوف هى شايفه فين الجمال فى اللى هى عملته ده
> بصى اقولك على حاجة ؟ هى شكلها ده يعجب ممكن بعض الرجالة المصريين او الشرقيين عموما
> بس بالنسبة للغرب , فكتير من الرجالة الغربيين حاليا مش بيميلو ابدا للشقر وخصوصا واحدة مرسومة بالمسطرة وبلاستيك زيها كده
> ...


ازاى تعجبهم دى بجد بجد انا اول ما شفتها قولت عليها عروسة وعموما هى ازواق اما عن مخها فاعتقد انه فاضى خالص زيه زى مخ العروسة بالظبط ​


----------



## Desert Rose (7 أكتوبر 2012)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> ازاى تعجبهم دى بجد بجد انا اول ما شفتها قولت عليها عروسة وعموما هى ازواق اما عن مخها فاعتقد انه فاضى خالص زيه زى مخ العروسة بالظبط ​



هى طبعا اذواق والواحد يحترم كل الاذواق بس انا بتكلم عن مجتمعها هى بجد حقيقى مفيش حد هيعجب بيها كده 

هههههههه حلوة مخها فاضى زى العروسة ديه 
بس بجد على قد ما انا مستغربة منها على قد ماهى صعبانة عليا علشان لعبت فى نفسها بالشكل ده كله واكيد اكيد هى كانت جميلة قبلها


----------



## R.O.R.O (7 أكتوبر 2012)

Angel.Eyes قال:


> هى طبعا اذواق والواحد يحترم كل الاذواق بس انا بتكلم عن مجتمعها هى بجد حقيقى مفيش حد هيعجب بيها كده
> 
> هههههههه حلوة مخها فاضى زى العروسة ديه
> بس بجد على قد ما انا مستغربة منها على قد ماهى صعبانة عليا علشان لعبت فى نفسها بالشكل ده كله واكيد اكيد هى كانت جميلة قبلها


انا مبقتش استغرب من حاجة فى الزمن ده يا انجل محدش عجبه حاله وصلنا لدرجة غريبة لدرجة انها تعمل كربون من العروسة انا بعتبرها نسخة كربون ​


----------



## Desert Rose (7 أكتوبر 2012)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> انا مبقتش استغرب من حاجة فى الزمن ده يا انجل محدش عجبه حاله وصلنا لدرجة غريبة لدرجة انها تعمل كربون من العروسة انا بعتبرها نسخة كربون ​



فعلا يارورو زمن غريب 
وبجد الناس بتعمل حاجات غريبة انا عارفه انها حرية شخصية بس انا بستغرب ليه الانسان يعمل فى نفسه كده ؟ فراغ ده ؟


----------



## R.O.R.O (7 أكتوبر 2012)

Angel.Eyes قال:


> فعلا يارورو زمن غريب
> وبجد الناس بتعمل حاجات غريبة انا عارفه انها حرية شخصية بس انا بستغرب ليه الانسان يعمل فى نفسه كده ؟ فراغ ده ؟


مش عارفة بس فى فراغ يوصل لدرجة دى 
ولسة يا ما هنسمع ربنا يستر ​


----------



## Desert Rose (7 أكتوبر 2012)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> مش عارفة بس فى فراغ يوصل لدرجة دى
> ولسة يا ما هنسمع ربنا يستر ​



صدقينى انا كنت فاكرة انى شوفت حاجات غريبة كتير 
بس ديه بجد صدمتنى


----------



## R.O.R.O (7 أكتوبر 2012)

Angel.Eyes قال:


> صدقينى انا كنت فاكرة انى شوفت حاجات غريبة كتير
> بس ديه بجد صدمتنى


لا متتصدميش يا انجل اللى جاى اكتر احنا بقينا فى زمن العجايب ​


----------



## Desert Rose (7 أكتوبر 2012)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> لا متتصدميش يا انجل اللى جاى اكتر احنا بقينا فى زمن العجايب ​



مش عارفه يارورو يمكن بعد شوية نلاقى واحد راجل قلب نفسه سبايدر مان :t17: ويطير بقا ويبقا انا جااااااااااااااااااى :new6::new6:


----------



## R.O.R.O (7 أكتوبر 2012)

Angel.Eyes قال:


> مش عارفه يارورو يمكن بعد شوية نلاقى واحد راجل قلب نفسه سبايدر مان :t17: ويطير بقا ويبقا انا جااااااااااااااااااى :new6::new6:


:new6::new6::new6:​


----------



## R.O.R.O (7 أكتوبر 2012)

كل شىء جايز دلوقتى مش بعيد ​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (7 أكتوبر 2012)

Angel.Eyes قال:


> بجد انا مش فاهمه العقليات ديه ماشية ازاااااااااااااى؟ :fun_oops:




*ماشيه بالمقلووووب​*


----------



## إيمليــآ (7 أكتوبر 2012)

*,.*

 
هههههـ طيب دى أحسن من آللى عمل عملية يشبه بيهآ نآنسى عجرم :99:

على رأى أستآذ آلنهيسى

*جنون شهرة وحصر قيمتهم فيهآ وفى آلشكل*
بجآنب شوية لسعآن :08:
 



 *.،*​


----------



## حبيب يسوع (7 أكتوبر 2012)

ناس مدلعة معندهاش ازمة بوتجاز ولا ازمة عيش


----------



## Critic (7 أكتوبر 2012)

مفيهاش اى روح


----------



## girgis2 (7 أكتوبر 2012)

*متبطلوا حقد على البنت بقى

ولا علشان شايفينها أحلى منكوا ؟؟ :gy0000:
*
:new6: :new6: :new6:




> بصى اقولك على حاجة ؟ هى شكلها ده يعجب ممكن بعض الرجالة المصريين او الشرقيين عموما
> بس بالنسبة للغرب , فكتير من الرجالة الغربيين *حاليا* مش بيميلو ابدا للشقر وخصوصا واحدة مرسومة بالمسطرة وبلاستيك زيها كده
> هما بيتريقوا عليها جداااااااااااا بره
> فأنا بجد مش عارفه هى فيه حد معجب بيها فى ثقافتها وهى بالشكل ده ؟



*الكلام ده مش حالياااا بس

في  مرة سمعت جيهان السادات في برنامج كانت بتحكي ان الرئيس الراحل لما يكونوا  مسافرين لبلد غربي كان بيداعبها يقولها ان الغربيين بيحبوا اللون الخمري  أو الأسمر أكتر من اللي ذوي  اللون الأبيض أو الشقر هههههههه

دا شيء طبيعي ان الشرقيين (رجاله وستات) بينجذبوا جسدياااا أكتر للون الأبيض لأنه مش اللون السائد عندهم واللي متعودين عليه
و العكس صحيح بالنسبة للغربيين ودي حاجة ملهاش علاقة بفتاة الباربي ولا بأختي فله :w00t:

لكن زي ما قال حبيب يسوع ان الرفاهية ممكن تعمل كدة ويمكن أكتر

بالنسبة لمقاييس الجمال فأهم حاجة في الموضوع انها راضية عن نفسها وهي كدة وانها حققت حلمها منذ الطفولة وممكن مش يكون مهم بالنسبة لها رأي غيرها فيها وفي شكلها 

ممكن وجايز فيما بعد تعتبر نفسها غلطانه في كدة وياما احنا بنقول لو كان رجع بينا الزمن كنا عملنا كذا وكذا وكذا وكان حالنا أحسن بكتير والله أعلم في النهاية برضة ممكن تكون حساباتنا برضة غلط

كل واحد بياخد نصيبه

*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (7 أكتوبر 2012)

لفت نظري جمله ملايين عمليات التجميل 
الرقم ده بجد ؟​


----------



## Dona Nabil (7 أكتوبر 2012)

*اعتقد عندها خلل نفسى 
سيطرت عليها فكرة انها تكون شبه باربى وبالتأكيد اتعذبت كتير علشان توصل للمرحله دى
يعنى فى رأيى انها مجرد مريضه نفسياااا مش اكتر
بس دلوقتى المشكله لما موضة باربى تنتهى وتظهر حاجه جديده مختلفه وتكون اكتر شهره هتعمل ايه وقتها !!*


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (7 أكتوبر 2012)

*انا شايفاها حلوه اوي و عسوله اوي و لو كانت كل نتايج عمليات التجميل كدا كنا اطمننا علي مستقبلنا هههههه*

*بس هي بس تخفف الميكب شويه هيبقي منظرها مش بلاستك اوي كدا لان الطله البلاستيكيه في الوش يعني درجه اللون سببها الميكب و لو خففتها هتبقي اجمل كمان*

*خلوا بالكم القالب غالب يعني هي جميله من الاصل يعني لو كانت قبيحه و عملت العمليه مكنتش هتزود عليها كتير بس هي قمر من الاساس و قوامها مثالي* *يعني حوالي خمسين في الميه من جمالها اصلي و الباقي عمليه*

*بنات اوكرانيا نسبه جمالهم عالية اساسا هههههههههههه*

*هي حره يا بنتي اهم حاجه انك تشوفي نفسك جميله في المرايه و تكوني راضيه علي جمالك و مبسوطه لما تبصي علي نفسك في المرايه...*

*بس عمليات التجميل risky شويه و بخاف منها عشان البنج الكلي هههههههههه ولا ايه رايك؟*​


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (7 أكتوبر 2012)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *اعتقد عندها خلل نفسى
> سيطرت عليها فكرة انها تكون شبه باربى وبالتأكيد اتعذبت كتير علشان توصل للمرحله دى
> يعنى فى رأيى انها مجرد مريضه نفسياااا مش اكتر
> بس دلوقتى المشكله لما موضة باربى تنتهى وتظهر حاجه جديده مختلفه وتكون اكتر شهره هتعمل ايه وقتها !!*


*باربي موضتها انتهت من التسعينات يا دونا هي و ساندي بس للعروسه دي محبين كتير اوي علي فكره*

*بس انا شخصيا كنت بحب ساندي و جنيفر امو شعر بني لاني بعشق الشعر البني ههههههههه*​


----------



## marcelino (7 أكتوبر 2012)

+GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ قال:


> *انا شايفاها حلوه اوي و عسوله اوي و لو كانت كل نتايج عمليات التجميل كدا كنا اطمننا علي مستقبلنا هههههه*
> 
> *بس هي بس تخفف الميكب شويه هيبقي منظرها مش بلاستك اوي كدا لان الطله البلاستيكيه في الوش يعني درجه اللون سببها الميكب و لو خففتها هتبقي اجمل كمان*
> 
> ...




اهو ده الكلام ولا بلاش :smile02​


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (7 أكتوبر 2012)

*علي فكره مش كل الغربيين بيحبوا اللون الخمري و الملامح الشرقيه يعني مش قاعده مسلم بيها فيه غربيين يحبوا بنت ليها نفس ملامحهم بالظبط عشان يمكن كارهين الاختلاف و فيه اوروبيين بيحبوا الشكل الصيني و فيه الي بيحبوا الزنجيات* *و المكسيكيات*

*الفكره ان اوروبا بقت متنوعه عرقيا و شكليا و دا خلق تعدد اذواق و انفتاح في الافق اكتر*

*البنت ليها معجبين غربيين برضه ههههههههه*

*يا ريت تاخد مليونير سعودي يهننها بقي *​


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (7 أكتوبر 2012)

*I'm a barbie girl in the barbie world*

*فاكرين الغنيوه دي يا عيال؟*​


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (7 أكتوبر 2012)

Angel.Eyes قال:


> مش عارفه يارورو يمكن بعد شوية نلاقى واحد راجل قلب نفسه سبايدر مان :t17: ويطير بقا ويبقا انا جااااااااااااااااااى :new6::new6:



*لا انا عايزه راجل شبه ken صاحب باربي ههههههه فيه حد ممكن يتطوع يعمل عمليه كدا؟*​


----------



## girgis2 (7 أكتوبر 2012)

+GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ قال:


> *I'm a barbie girl in the barbie world*
> 
> *فاكرين الغنيوه دي يا عيال؟*​





[YOUTUBE]ebno9Rt0beU[/YOUTUBE]

:99:
​


----------



## grges monir (7 أكتوبر 2012)

كل واحد حر فى حياتة وشكلة
لكن بالطريقة دى وتصمييمها انها توصل للشبة بالنسبة دى 
بصراحة اصرار وجرائة تحسد عليها
المهم انها مندمجتش قوى  وركبت بطارية عشان تمشى وتتحرك ههههههه


----------



## Desert Rose (8 أكتوبر 2012)

MIKEL MIK قال:


> *ماشيه بالمقلووووب​*




هههههه ممكن يامايكل هى مقلوب بالنسبالنا بس معدول بالنسبالها هى 
ميرسى لمرورك


----------



## Desert Rose (8 أكتوبر 2012)

Secret_flower قال:


> *,.*
> 
> 
> هههههـ طيب دى أحسن من آللى عمل عملية يشبه بيهآ نآنسى عجرم :99:
> ...



ههههههههه عجبتنى حكاية شوية لسعان ديه :smile02
انا بس بجد صعبانة عليا فعلا


----------



## Desert Rose (8 أكتوبر 2012)

حبيب يسوع قال:


> ناس مدلعة معندهاش ازمة بوتجاز ولا ازمة عيش



هههههههه فعلا يا استاذ حبيب يسوع ممكن نبقا نصدرلهم شوية مشاكل تشغلهم :smile02


----------



## Desert Rose (8 أكتوبر 2012)

Critic قال:


> مفيهاش اى روح



فعلا ياكريتك ده رأيى فى شكلها بردو للاسف :vava:


----------



## Desert Rose (8 أكتوبر 2012)

girgis2 قال:


> *متبطلوا حقد على البنت بقى
> 
> ولا علشان شايفينها أحلى منكوا ؟؟ :gy0000:
> *
> ...



هههههههه لا احنا مش غيرانيين ولا حاجة ومتقلقش 
كلامك صحيح جدا وانا متفقة معاك ان كل واحد بيميل للعكس بتاعه 
وبردو متفقة معاك انها طالما هى راضيه عن نفسها ومش بتأذى حد بحريتها فهى حرة اكيد 
لكن انا بس بجد صعبانة عليا البنت لانها اكيد كانت احلى قبل كده 
وبعدين انها تعمل عمليات تجميل علشان تشبه عروسة لعبة ده معناه انها عندها هوس مرضى ومحتاجة علاج منه وده اللى لفت انتباهى 
ميرسى لمرورك


----------



## Desert Rose (8 أكتوبر 2012)

!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> لفت نظري جمله ملايين عمليات التجميل
> الرقم ده بجد ؟​



ههههههه لا مش ملايين حرفيا يعنى لكن اقصد عدد كبير جدا من العمليات


----------



## Desert Rose (8 أكتوبر 2012)

+GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ قال:


> *انا شايفاها حلوه اوي و عسوله اوي و لو كانت كل نتايج عمليات التجميل كدا كنا اطمننا علي مستقبلنا هههههه*
> 
> *بس هي بس تخفف الميكب شويه هيبقي منظرها مش بلاستك اوي كدا لان الطله البلاستيكيه في الوش يعني درجه اللون سببها الميكب و لو خففتها هتبقي اجمل كمان*
> 
> ...



هههههه بصى هى اكيد اذواق انا شخصيا مش شايفاها جميلة ابدا كده 
انا مش شوفتها قبل العمليات بس انا متأكدة انها كانت جميلة جدا وانا معاكى ان البنات الاوكرانيات من اجمل بنات العالم طبعا وديه معروفة اجمل من الروسيات كمان 

انا صدقينى عارفه انها حرة بس انا بس استغربت للموضوع والحاجة التانية صعبت عليا بجد حسيت انها عندها مشكلة فى تفكيرها 

عمليات التجميل خطيرة مش بس علشان البنج 
ميرسى ياقمر :t25:


----------



## Desert Rose (8 أكتوبر 2012)

+GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ قال:


> *علي فكره مش كل الغربيين بيحبوا اللون الخمري و الملامح الشرقيه يعني مش قاعده مسلم بيها فيه غربيين يحبوا بنت ليها نفس ملامحهم بالظبط عشان يمكن كارهين الاختلاف و فيه اوروبيين بيحبوا الشكل الصيني و فيه الي بيحبوا الزنجيات* *و المكسيكيات*
> 
> *الفكره ان اوروبا بقت متنوعه عرقيا و شكليا و دا خلق تعدد اذواق و انفتاح في الافق اكتر*
> 
> ...



صدقينى عارفه الاذواق مختلفه جداااااا بس انا بقول فى الغالب يعنى الغربيين بيحبو الملامح الشرقية او اللاتينية او الصينية 

هههههه اشمعنا مليونير سعودى يعنى ؟


----------



## Desert Rose (8 أكتوبر 2012)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *اعتقد عندها خلل نفسى
> سيطرت عليها فكرة انها تكون شبه باربى وبالتأكيد اتعذبت كتير علشان توصل للمرحله دى
> يعنى فى رأيى انها مجرد مريضه نفسياااا مش اكتر
> بس دلوقتى المشكله لما موضة باربى تنتهى وتظهر حاجه جديده مختلفه وتكون اكتر شهره هتعمل ايه وقتها !!*



صح يادونا انا متفقة معاكى جدا وده سبب فتحى للموضوع انى حسيت انها مش مظبوطة نفسيا وصعبت عليا لانها لما تكبر ممكن تكره شكلها كده ساعتها هتعمل ايه ؟
وبعدين معنى انها مهووسة بباربى للدرجة ديه ده معناه ان فيه خلل معين وفراغ فى حياتها 
ميرسى يادونا :t25:


----------



## Desert Rose (8 أكتوبر 2012)

girgis2 قال:


> [YOUTUBE]ebno9Rt0beU[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> :99:
> ​



هههههههه ياجماعة انا فاكرة الاغنية ديه طبعا لانها كانت مشهورة اوى 
بس عايزة اقول حاجة عامة على  الاغنية ديه ( مش قصدى حاجة عليكو بس بمناسبة انكو جبتوها يعنى )  هى  فيها معانى مش حلوة ابدا مس متغطية من تحت لتحت :smile02 وناس كتير متعرفش كده بس ده المعنى الحقيقى من ورا الاغنية للاسف :smil6:


----------



## Desert Rose (8 أكتوبر 2012)

+GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ قال:


> *لا انا عايزه راجل شبه ken صاحب باربي ههههههه فيه حد ممكن يتطوع يعمل عمليه كدا؟*​



hi barbie 
hi ken 
هههههههه هنعملك واحد فى الصين ياتروث :smile02:smile02


----------



## Desert Rose (8 أكتوبر 2012)

grges monir قال:


> كل واحد حر فى حياتة وشكلة
> لكن بالطريقة دى وتصمييمها انها توصل للشبة بالنسبة دى
> بصراحة اصرار وجرائة تحسد عليها
> المهم انها مندمجتش قوى  وركبت بطارية عشان تمشى وتتحرك ههههههه



ههههههههه حلوة حكاية البطارية ديه هى اكيد نسيت لو حد فكرها هتركبها اكيد علشان متفصلش خلال اليوم :smile02

اكيد هى حرية شخصية بس صدقنى هى صعبانة عليا ان عقلها وصلها للمرحلة ديه


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (8 أكتوبر 2012)

إيه دا الموضوع ده لسا شايفاه -- لما اروح ابقا  افتح اشوف الصور علشان مش بتفتح-- و بعد كدا هعلق


----------



## Samir poet (8 أكتوبر 2012)

طيب وهنروح لية بعيد
اتفضلو عندنا  فى مصر
شبة الاسطورة عادل امام


[YOUTUBE]Alav8V59tOE[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## Samir poet (8 أكتوبر 2012)

وادى بعض الفيديوهات تكد ذلك
http://www.youtube.com/results?sear...0.0.835.835.6-1.1.0...0.0...1ac.2.6udC_qI9hII


----------



## Desert Rose (8 أكتوبر 2012)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> إيه دا الموضوع ده لسا شايفاه -- لما اروح ابقا  افتح اشوف الصور علشان مش بتفتح-- و بعد كدا هعلق



ماشى ياحبو خدى راحتك بس مش تتأخرى :Love_Mailbox:


----------



## Desert Rose (8 أكتوبر 2012)

Samir poet قال:


> طيب وهنروح لية بعيد
> اتفضلو عندنا  فى مصر
> شبة الاسطورة عادل امام
> 
> ...



سمير الراجل ده مفتكرش انه عمل عمليات علشان يبقا شبه عادل امام لكن ديه خلقة ربنا 
لكن البنت ديه عملت عمليات تجميل كتيرة ولعبت فى شكلها علشان تبقا شبه عروسة لعبة 
وبعدين بصراحة انا مش شايفة ان الراجل ده شبه عادل امام خالص 
ميرسى لمرورك ياسمير


----------



## white.angel (9 أكتوبر 2012)

*حسه انها "بلاستيك " معرفش ليه :kap:*

* مالها كاترينا كيف .. *

*




*






*واخده لقب barbie doll  .. ومن غير ملايين تييي*​


----------



## Desert Rose (9 أكتوبر 2012)

white.angel قال:


> *حسه انها "بلاستيك " معرفش ليه :kap:*
> 
> * مالها كاترينا كيف .. *
> 
> ...



هههههه هى فعلا بلاستيك 
مين ديه بقا ؟ انا مش اعرفها بس شكلها cute


----------



## white.angel (9 أكتوبر 2012)

Angel.Eyes قال:


> هههههه هى فعلا بلاستيك
> مين ديه بقا ؟ انا مش اعرفها بس شكلها cute


*تيي سوبر ستار **:yahoo:ولما ظهرت من سنتين على الشاشه قالوا انها اقرب شكل لباربى :t13: ... وفعلاً خدت اللقب واتعمل ليها عروسه انضمت لعائلة الباربى دول :wub:*​


----------



## Samir poet (9 أكتوبر 2012)

Angel.Eyes قال:


> سمير الراجل ده مفتكرش انه عمل عمليات علشان يبقا شبه عادل امام لكن ديه خلقة ربنا
> لكن البنت ديه عملت عمليات تجميل كتيرة ولعبت فى شكلها علشان تبقا شبه عروسة لعبة
> وبعدين بصراحة انا مش شايفة ان الراجل ده شبه عادل امام خالص
> ميرسى لمرورك ياسمير
> ...


----------



## Desert Rose (9 أكتوبر 2012)

white.angel قال:


> *تيي سوبر ستار **:yahoo:ولما ظهرت من سنتين على الشاشه قالوا انها اقرب شكل لباربى :t13: ... وفعلاً خدت اللقب واتعمل ليها عروسه انضمت لعائلة الباربى دول :wub:*​



بصراحة مش شايفة انها شبه باربى خالص ياوايت 
هى جميلة جدااااااااا مش تفهمينى غلط بس ايه علاقتها بباربى ؟ مش عارفه ؟


----------



## Samir poet (9 أكتوبر 2012)

Angel.Eyes قال:


> بصراحة مش شايفة انها شبه باربى خالص ياوايت
> هى جميلة جدااااااااا مش تفهمينى غلط بس ايه علاقتها بباربى ؟ مش عارفه ؟


علاقتها  انها
تبقى زوجة 
الاسطورة سلمان خان
اشهرممثل فى الهند
وهى ايضا ممثلة رووووووووووووعة


----------



## white.angel (9 أكتوبر 2012)

Angel.Eyes قال:


> بصراحة مش شايفة انها شبه باربى خالص ياوايت
> هى جميلة جدااااااااا مش تفهمينى غلط بس ايه علاقتها بباربى ؟ مش عارفه ؟


*انا ايش عرفنى ايه علاقتها بباربى :a82: ... هما عملوا مسابقه وهى كسبتها واتعمل ليها عروسه باربى ... هى جت سيرتها بمناسبه ان فى ناس واخده لقب باربى ... فادى احداهم :yahoo:*​


----------



## Desert Rose (10 أكتوبر 2012)

white.angel قال:


> *انا ايش عرفنى ايه علاقتها بباربى :a82: ... هما عملوا مسابقه وهى كسبتها واتعمل ليها عروسه باربى ... هى جت سيرتها بمناسبه ان فى ناس واخده لقب باربى ... فادى احداهم :yahoo:*​



لالالالا مش مقتنعة انا انها شبه باربى مفروض يسحبو منها اللقب ده علشان خاطرى انا :new6:


----------

